

Apples-to-Apples: Is Marco correct that the Surface is expensive? - jharrier
http://virtualpants.com/post/34978094458/apples-to-apples

======
mrwilliamchang
"the screen size of a tablet is the one spec that customers clearly recognize
and associate with value"

I don't think people want to pay more money for a larger screen when they are
buying a tablet. Consumers have an ideal screen size (probably around 7") and
a larger screen just means a heavier device. So a larger screen is more a
liability than an asset.

